# RIP Buddie and Annie



## Buddie/Annie (Nov 6, 2016)

I am so happy to find this forum, my heart is broken in a million pieces after the sudden loss of my dear Buddie yesterday. This following the death of our other golden Annie in May. Our Annie was 13 and had been diagnosed with mast cell cancer for three years with a large tumor on her leg that could not be removed due to its location without amputation. We were told she may only have 6 months to a year with us so when the time came in May to say goodbye we were at peace with our decision and knew we gave her the best life possible for the last three years. Our Buddie was only 9, he also had a mast cell tumor diagnosis at the young age of three but the tumor was removed and we hoped for a long and happy life for him. On Friday night he went to sleep like usual and in the middle of the night made a very distressing yelp and was gone. I am devastated. Annie was the family dog who loved us all but Buddie was my shadow and was always by my side. I am sick with grief over his sudden loss and wonder if there was anything we should have noticed. The vet suspects it was a tumor on his spleen that burst but I worry that he suffered or felt pain. I realize that losing a cherished pet is never easy but the grief I am feeling over the loss of both our beloved pets within 6 months is very difficult and even more unbearable to lose one suddenly.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your recent losses. In my experience, when you have a single yelp like that, it indicates a quick passing, not necessarily distress. Sometimes it will happen when I euthanize an animal and they will do it even though I know they are already asleep but not gone. Do not let it upset you more than you already are. I lost 2 pets within a couple of months of each other and another within the year, so I can totally sympathize with your situation. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry for the sudden loss of Buddie and the loss of Annie.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Having just lost two in the last few months I share your shock, and grief.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances 

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddie and Annie, they were beautiful.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I just lost my Katie nine days ago. Like your Buddie, she went to sleep and didn't wake up. The suddenness makes it so hard, you're just not prepared. Hugs!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I m so very sorry. We lost our Sophie on Oct. 12. Ruptured tumor on her liver. she would have been 13 on Jan. 8.

We lost our golden girl Honey on Aug. 13, 2014 and then just one month and 10 days later lost our Great Pyrenees Shaggy on Sept. 23, 2014. I think almost everyone here has lost at least one dog and we certainly understand your grief and pain. Cancer in one form or another claims so many of our goldens and other breeds.


----------



## mummybytes13 (Aug 2, 2016)

So sorry for your sudden loss and passing of them both within 6mons. We lost our boy coming up 2yrs ago this month :-( it was very sudden he was a fun and very active 12yrs old, he collapsed and we rushed to vet, it was cancer on the spleen & vet said prognosis would not be good if he survived the operation, so we said goodbye. It was very sudden like your buddie but please be rest assured he wasnt it pain and something you missed. our vet said this type of cancer is very sudden, no symptoms - he was eating, pooping, drinking and not losing weight. Last year to the exact date we lost our girl - its uncanny 1yr to the exact date.
When we lost our boy as it was so sudden i vomitted for 2 weeks - we have lost many pets over the years but the suddeness of it was very hard.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddie and Annie*



Buddie/Annie said:


> I am so happy to find this forum, my heart is broken in a million pieces after the sudden loss of my dear Buddie yesterday. This following the death of our other golden Annie in May. Our Annie was 13 and had been diagnosed with mast cell cancer for three years with a large tumor on her leg that could not be removed due to its location without amputation. We were told she may only have 6 months to a year with us so when the time came in May to say goodbye we were at peace with our decision and knew we gave her the best life possible for the last three years. Our Buddie was only 9, he also had a mast cell tumor diagnosis at the young age of three but the tumor was removed and we hoped for a long and happy life for him. On Friday night he went to sleep like usual and in the middle of the night made a very distressing yelp and was gone. I am devastated. Annie was the family dog who loved us all but Buddie was my shadow and was always by my side. I am sick with grief over his sudden loss and wonder if there was anything we should have noticed. The vet suspects it was a tumor on his spleen that burst but I worry that he suffered or felt pain. I realize that losing a cherished pet is never easy but the grief I am feeling over the loss of both our beloved pets within 6 months is very difficult and even more unbearable to lose one suddenly.


I am so glad you found us, but so sad it was under these circumstances. I am going to private message you my email address, so you can email me the dates that Buddie and Annie passed and I can add them to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List. I know your grief. My hubby and I lost two dogs, Gizmo and Munchkin, both were Samoyeds, within 6 weeks of one another.


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss, they both were loved by your family. I believe they will always have that with them. Having recently experienced a loss recently I can't fathom the loss as great as yours. My heart goes out to you and your family.

I have faith my Scout who crossed recently is being well cared for, so I can say you're Annie and Buddy are too. I'm sure they are all getting acquainted and having a grand old time.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

One of the best things about a cancer diagnosis, and there aren't many, is that you look at life differently with your best friend. I know that I made my dog's life the best I absolutely could once he was diagnosed with cancer, so when he died, suddenly, I was at peace. I'm sure you did the same thing. Rest easy, you did the best you could and as a Golden, that's all Buddie or Annie every really wanted. You blessed their lives and they in turn, blessed yours. 

I wish you peace, when the grieving is done. There is no time limit on grief.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum, I'm so very sorry for the loss of Buddie and Annie.


----------

